# Sentra's rear brakes-Replacing



## Bill (Apr 16, 2004)

My 93 Sentra needs to have their rear brakes replaced. How difficult is this to do? Will I need any kind of special tools? I used to replace the shoes on American cars but have never done a foreign car. Is it doable or do I need a "professional" to do this? Thanks.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Bill said:


> My 93 Sentra needs to have their rear brakes replaced. How difficult is this to do? Will I need any kind of special tools? I used to replace the shoes on American cars but have never done a foreign car. Is it doable or do I need a "professional" to do this? Thanks.


These are disc or drum brakes? You won't need special tools for either.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

drum brakes are annoying. disc brakes are generally easier to change the pads. for drums, isn't it recommended that you have one of those spring release tools? I dunno, i've never had to change rear shoes, i've done wheel cylinders, but not shoes.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Why not convert the rear drums (if you have drum brakes) to discs. Will make life alot easier and makes them easier to remove. If they are drums i recommend some DW-40 btw  !


----------



## Bill (Apr 16, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> drum brakes are annoying. disc brakes are generally easier to change the pads. for drums, isn't it recommended that you have one of those spring release tools? I dunno, i've never had to change rear shoes, i've done wheel cylinders, but not shoes.


Thanks. I'm going to give it a try.


----------

